# Hacen un transistor de un solo átomo



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

El más pequeño transistor construido hasta ahora, y que funciona como tal, ha sido presentado por un equipo de físicos de Australia y de Estados Unidos. Es toda una hazaña como investigación por la alta precisión que logran en la ubicación del átomo en una superficie de silicona, pero los físicos reconocen que aún faltan muchos pasos para poder llevar el invento a la industria electrónica. Ellos más bien miran hacia los futuristas ordenadores cuánticos que podrían revolucionar la capacidad de computación en determinadas aplicaciones. El nanotransistor funciona a temperaturas ultrabajas.

No es la primera vez que se aborda la construcción de un dispositivo así, de un solo átomo, pero en los experimentos realizados anteriormente, los científicos no lograban controlar la posición del átomo en cuestión con suficiente precisión, lo que limitaba su funcionalidad. Martin Fuechsleclose y Michelle Y. Simmons (ambos de la Universidad de Nueva Gales del Sur, Australia) y sus colaboradores, han desarrollado una técnica con la que logran la precisión requerida. Utilizan una herramienta denominada microscopio de efecto túnel para manipular los átomos dentro de una cámara de alto vacío. Así colocan un átomo de fósforo en una lámina de silicio o, en realidad, sustituyen un átomo de silicio por uno de fósforo. Al probarlo con los electrodos correspondientes y las puertas de control, los científicos han medido una respuesta que es característica de un transistor. Lo explican en la revista Nature Nanotechnology.

La precisión alcanzada en la posición del átomo de fósforo es superior a una milmillonésima de metro es un gran avance, señala Nature Nanotechnology, “pero todavía hay que solventar varios retos antes de que los transistores estén listos para funcionar como aparatos cotidianos”.

Fuente: http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2012/02/20/actualidad/1329766486_341841.html


----------



## elgriego (May 22, 2012)

Sumamente interesante,Esperemos que este nuevo avance ,sea para el bien de la humanidad toda.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 23, 2012)

Como tecnología lógica es un gran avance porque multiplicaría las misma. Tendrían mas inteligencia los dispositivos, pero de que ahí a que se amplifique la señal veo el mismo poseso que puede realizar un transistor común, “el SMD” tuvo el mismo problema


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2012)

Claro, pero piensen más allá de lo básico que hace un transistor, porque desde el primero hasta el último todos los transistores de la historia hacen lo mismo...

Lo interesante acá es el tamaño...o sea, es el menor tamaño posible hasta ahora...

Eso significa equipos con muchisimas mas funciones y menor tamaño lo cual reduce los recursos naturales necesarios para construirlos y por ende disminuye también la cantidad de basura electrónica una vez que ya no funcione...

Estamos hablando de átomos...solamente átomos jajaja


----------



## chclau (May 23, 2012)

No es que todo el transistor sea un atomo, el gate es un atomo, alrededor se necesita un poco mas de cosas. Y temperatura, por ahora, de cerca de cero absoluto.

En el mundo mas del dia a dia, las tecnologias se siguen reduciendo. Muchos fabricantes producen en 28nm y 22nm, Intel ya anuncio planes para tecnologias de 15, 10 y 5nm (5nm para el final de esta decada). Para tener una idea, una tecnologia de 5nm andaria en el orden de mas o menos 50 atomos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2012)

Obviamente un sólo atomo no hace el trabajo de todo un transistor!!!

pero estamos hablando a niveles atomicos igualmente...niveles de moléculas, comparados con lo que hay actualmente q son miles de millones de atomos jajajaja


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2012)

Amigos, pregunto, este tipo de transistor de un atomo, solo podria funcionar como conmutador en sistemas digitales?, ya que la limitacion que posee sera imposible trabajar con diferentes valores de CORRIENTE.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

Claro , serviría para compactar lógica . . .  y bajar el consumo


----------



## chclau (May 23, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Obviamente un sólo atomo no hace el trabajo de todo un transistor!!!
> 
> pero estamos hablando a niveles atomicos igualmente...niveles de moléculas, comparados con lo que hay actualmente q son miles de millones de atomos jajajaja



Que lo que? La tecnologia de HOY usa gates de unos pocos cientos de atomos de espesor, nada de miles de millones


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Claro, pero piensen más allá de lo básico que hace un transistor, porque desde el primero hasta el último todos los transistores de la historia hacen lo mismo...
> 
> Lo interesante acá es el tamaño...o sea, es el menor tamaño posible hasta ahora...
> 
> ...



eso disculpa pero lo pongo en duda, hasta ahora he leido mucha publicidad en ese sentido y siempre se termina descubriendo que no es asi.
pofes usar hoy un Kg de silicio para hacer una PC.
y en el futuro solo 1 gramo para hacer la misma PC PERO  el proceso de fabricacion resulta que es inmensamente contaminante , suelen no decirnoslo, pero asi es.
paso con las lamparas BC que decian que ran ecologicas .
paso con los TV LCD  y pasara con todo .

una cosa son los elementos que se usan y otra es el proceso .


luego, si hablamos de tamaño :
yo no tendria ningun problema de usar en mi PC un micro 5 veces mas grande, ni me daria cuenta.

y si hablo de basura:
como sabemos es un problema muy politico, se cambian las cosas a velocidad de mercado y no de necesidades reales y se tiran simplemente por que a alguien no le deja dinero.


hay en algunas partes de el mundo CIENCIA la cual avanza y pegados a ella hay industrias que estan sedientas de dinero y que son muy competitivas.
por dar un ejemplo:
(o varios) :

cuantos de ustedes usan micros ?? 
que modelos ??? 
diganme, dentro de cuanto tiempo ustedes llegaran a usar un DSPIC de 100 pines ??? 
asi que por ustedes la industria no esta apurandose.

cuantos de ustedes sienten la necesidad de cambiar su celular por uno mas moderno que el mas moderno que hay ??

cuantos necesitan una notebook mas chata de lo que hay ???

cuantos de ustedes hasta ahora vienen esquivando los misiles de obama por que sus sistemas inteligentes son "lentos" para perseguirlos ??? 

LA REALIDAD es que la industria vuela, mas rapido de lo que necesitamos, y nos tientan con esa boludez.
podran decir que hay tecnologia "util" como ser la de electeromedicina, pues si, esta es util, pero tampoco necesita de una produccion de un transistor mas chico, pior que si queres hacer un ecografo mas inteligente, pues ponele mas chips y listo , podes hacer una caja un poco mas grande , que no es problema en un hospital.


----------



## chclau (May 27, 2012)

No todo es negro, a pesar del consumismo (que a mi tambien me revienta, por sus consecuencias directas e indirectas) hay cosas que han avanzado.

Por ejemplo, la adopcion de las directivas RoHS (popularmente conocido como "libre de plomo" aunque no es solo eso, sino que se trata de la eliminacion o reduccion muy importante del uso de seis sustancias sumamente contaminantes, incluido el plomo), mejoro mucho, o sea, bajo mucho la contaminacion que crea nuestra industria electronica.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 28, 2012)

A mi me gustan los avances que, como todas las cosas tienen sus perjuicios...su contaminación y su todo...

Pero me gustan los avances suelen traer grandes beneficios en muchas cosas...y nunca puedo esperar a un mañana para ver qué más hace el hombre...

Espero que lleguemos a tener la tecnolo´gia que tienen los extraterrestres para poder hacer todo lo que ellos hacen antes de ser muy viejo y morirme

 saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2012)

ESE DRACO es el pensamiento humano, sin mal pero asi es:

queremos hacer y ver las cosas en nuestra vida.
asi nos apuramos.
queremos tener ya las cosas, ver los cambios y para bien .


----------

